# 5th October NAS Ft worth Hurricane Mathew Evacuation



## davechng (Oct 10, 2016)

Hurricane Season in US East COast with HUrricane Mathew .... most Aircraft evacuated to different parts of US including NAS Ft worth ( KNFW)

We were fortunate to host some of NAS Jacksonville's P-8A , 93rd FS Makos F-16 and VMFA-251 Tbolts F-18

on that day we also caught some local 457th FS F-16, C130 and Lockheed martin F-16V test flights

Please click here for the detail report with all the aircraft photo and actions

http://airwingspotter.com/hurricane-mathew-evacuation-to-nas-ft-worth/

Here are some teaser pic

DaveC


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi Dave. 
Some fabulous shots, a shame they are born from such a tragic event. Nature at its worst. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Oct 10, 2016)

Great shots, Dave, 8)


----------

